# Advice and an open mind needed



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a long time lurker on these forums and they have been more than helpful to me regarding many questions I have had about the CF.
As of yet I haven't been able to find anything specific enough to my own story in searches to help me in my forthcoming questions and concerns.

I have, since a young boy, always wanted to be in the forces in some way. Namely as a pilot in the air force. As I aged my priorities changed to other career paths but the CF was always in me, always coming up as something I wanted to do. It is important to note that these weren't passing thoughts, they were always there, just that other jobs would drive the focus away for a while.

For the past 6 to 8 years I had decided that Infantry or armoured would be a much better fit for me, as the skill sets that I acquired in that time, and that the hobbies/passions I pursued were very similar to, or were what I consider to be prerequisites for the Infantry.

Currently I am the operational manager of the largest mixed martial arts gym in Canada. Although I much prefer instructing Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and coaching the amateur and pro mixed martial artists that come out of the gym.

As it stands now I am going to open my own gym within the next 3 years outside of the big smoke, have kids with the girl I love, and do the settling down thing.

The problem is I have a near fanatical need to join up. I told myself that at 25(which occurs in May) I would be in my career path, or at least a path that would be viable. I have that now, my own gym with a degree that takes as long as a doctorate to achieve, and years of practical business know how in the industry. 
I have the goal though of 10 years in the service, 5 as regular force infantry with the goal of becoming a sniper and in the following 5 years the end goal of making it to JTF-2.
This is my focus and drive for the forces. If I don't see myself getting to my goal after the first 5 years I go back and open my gym, which is what I'll be doing coming out of the forces regardless. If I make it, I fulfilled my dream stay in, and open the gym a little later on.

My issue(you knew it was coming) now is that my girlfriend HATES the idea of me even touching a gun in conflict. She can deal with my marksmanship and hunting, but considers war to be conceived by the USA, and anything we as Canadians have to do with it is bull. I am very patriotic in the sense that I want to serve my country, but more that I know in my heart that I can help my fellow CF member, I want to help save lives and protect my fellow man, and continue the tradition of Canadian soldiers being a professional, determined and the most effective force in the world, despite our numbers, or the politics involved.

I also have a dog whom I am devoted to, my girlfriend has a choice in leaving me, he does not. If she could accept my entering the forces this would become a non issue as she already has a dog and accepts mine as hers(maybe a little too much).
I just feel that there is a total lack of compromise in this issue, I do not want to end our relationship, I truly believe it would work fine with me being in the forces, if she would only accept it.
Every time I bring up the discussion she gets stressed out and literally shuts down.

Again this is the girl I want to marry, she wants to marry me, and we both want to end up in the same place. She just wants me to skip the soldiering part.

The recruiters believed I was a better fit for becoming an officer but I have my heart set on Infantry as it was better for my skill sets. I would have been in last year but as you probably know the Infantry was not accepting new applicants. April is now approaching quickly.

My questions then after providing the above information is, what is the schedule like for infantry members after BMQ(for the dog issue)? 
What do you guys suggest on the girlfriend issue?

Lastly is there anyway for compromise and lend my services to the CF in instruction? That way I can feel like I'm doing my part.

Thank you for any and all input.

-Ryan  

She wants me to forget about it(although she says do what you want)


----------



## Bart905 (3 Feb 2012)

I have been with my girl friend for a year and a half. When I first talk to her about the CF she reacted the same way . How are we going to work it out ? Its either me or the CF ? This and that . She acts the same way tries to avoid the situation or just get mad for no reason. I applied for the same colleges as she did just to show her that my intentions are not leaving her for the CF . I also applied for the CF for Infantry and Combat Engineer recently. I ask her do you love me ? she said yes ? Will you be my side no matter what ? she said yes . Then I said if you do love me like you claim then you would let me chase my dream which will make me happy regardless what it is. She agreed after 2-3 months of back and forth fighting about this subject she finally is more understanding . I know that relationships are about sacrifice's but are your ready to regret not applying because your girlfriend that you love said no. What happens if down the road you guys broke up then how would you feel about it . I understand where your coming from because im in the same shoes. Take the time to talk to her about it. I told her if you want to get married I need a partner that's both emotional and mentally supportive of the choices I make . I made her sit and watch the Basic Up videos on youtube to show her exactly what happens in BMQ. I explained to her that it is a secure job and comes with many benefits not only your covered but your family in the future will also . We live once man dont forget and the decisions you make dont regret. If she is willing to leave you because of your choice of career , you think she would stay if a bigger problem presented its self ? Like I said before I'm in the same shoes as you it took me 2-3 months of constantly bringing it up and explaining but then again everyone has their own opinions and goals in life.


----------



## Shinobi (3 Feb 2012)

Hey,

I'll start out by saying that I'm a noobie in the CF but my situation bears many similarities to your own. I too am in a serious relationship and we both eventually want to get married. Problem is my girl is very much against the idea of moving away from her large family that is based around the GTA.

Currently I'm finishing my university degree and completing my BMQ with the reserves. This gives me some time before making the jump to reg force and truly starting my career. Hopefully certain relationship issues surrounding such a decision will be worked out by this time. Perhaps this is a good route for you to take as well. It will firstly give you an idea of whether or not the military suits you as well as get your spouse accustomed to the idea of being in the CF. That way when you have the five years or so of experience under your belt and decide to apply for JTF2 your partner will recognize it's something you truly desire and will hopefully be more considerate of your decision having already gained exposure to the military via the reserves. 

I hope this helps and I wish you luck on your future endeavours.


----------



## serzhe (3 Feb 2012)

Sorry I'm a little off-topic but just curious. What gym are we talking about. (I used to train at Tristar and thought it was the biggest)


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2012)

Your girlfriend is an idiot.

Judging on your description of her she won't accept you in the forces.
There is no way she will accept you joining JTF2.

*you're* going to be the recruit we talk about in the recruiting forums that is on the phone with their girlfriend every night arguing and fighting.
Your leave and vacation will be spent going home to argue and fight with her.
Your nights will be sleepless because you won't be able to reach her on the phone and you'll make yourself sick wondering where she is and what she's doing.

In short, you need to choose.  This girl or the CF. 
JTF wise unless your wife is in the military or works at dryer hill you're going to have a lot of uissues.

War was around a little bit before the USA came around and when she said that to you in person you should have really started asking yourself if this was the woman you want to have kids with.

My friend who supports a regular infantry unit as a medic said that he is averaging 2 domestic and one international flights a month. When you go away it's for weeks to months.

My wife told me "Do what you want"once.

It doesn't mean what you think - incidentally I have a ZX6R for sale if you're interested


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2012)

This thread is not specific to girlfriends, but you may find it helpful:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13678.325
15 pages.


----------



## Diamondwillow (3 Feb 2012)

I have learned that in life you need to do what is right for YOU (yes its perhaps selfish) because at the end of the day, living with regrets is a terrible thing.  If you fail - at least you tried, but the *what ifs* in life - I should have, I could haves... are killer.  

My husband denied is lifelong desire of going into stage productions.  His girlfriend (who he DID spend 20 years of his life with and married.) didn't want him to go to Ryerson (I believe) where he got accepted with scholarship for stage productions because they would be *apart*.   In the end, he went to school in London (he lived in Cambridge) taking some *hip* course of the day that gave him NOTHING (remember back in the 80's all this *spare time* we were all going to have working shorter weeks?  ya.. well. *cough*).  I digress, he dropped out of college, married his high school sweet heart worked odd jobs until he got his present job in a factory.  That too was a temporary thing while his wife went back to school- got a career then it was his turn... you know what?  His turn never came.  20 years later he is STILL at that same factory - the wife/girlfriend is gone (with two careers paid by him no less) and he regrets...  To this day he feels had he told her to stuff it and he went to college on that scholarship - he would have been far better off and he would have been doing what he loves.

I have chosen not to have regrets - My spouse puts me through a great deal of grief when his insecurities get the better of him, but I am GOING into the Forces.  I will go as far as I can and do as well as I can and in 30 years I will look back on my life and I will say - I tried - and I have no regrets.

My spouse says if he was 10 years younger he would join with me... I tell him he can!!  He chooses not to take that chance.  He lives a life of regret - and its of his own doing.


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2012)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> He chooses not to take that chance.  He lives a life of regret - and its of his own doing.



Nice post. They say it's not what you are, it's what you don't become that hurts.


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2012)

This thread is fuckin' awesome.


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> This thread is fuckin' awesome.



Yeah sure, you're not the one wringing your hands, weeping copiously, stressing out over that cute little thingy that you don't really want to leave..... ;D


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah sure, you're not the one wringing your hands, weeping copiously, stressing out over that cute little thingy that you don't really want to leave..... ;D



The girl or the dog?


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2012)

either, but I would be he's stressing out over the girl, the dog, the real dog, doesn't mind changing humans..... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (3 Feb 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me, the drama people cause themselves...........And then over-complicate things for the benefit of the audience here.

There's no need to make everything worthy of the Dr. Phil show.

Shame, really.


----------



## Bart905 (3 Feb 2012)

diamondwillow I agree with you 100% . I know Im only 19 but i been in lots of relationship and a partner that loves you , respects is you and by your side no matter what is marriage material . If you do join and go on tour she will cheat . That's my 2 cents the way you described her


----------



## Scott (3 Feb 2012)

This just keeps getting better.

Dude, diamondwillow is a girl, methinks...

How many relationships at 19? You seem so self assured...


----------



## Diamondwillow (3 Feb 2012)

Very much a girl... 100% girl...  well - woman actually haven't been a *girl* in a long time


----------



## Diamondwillow (3 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There's no need to make everything worthy of the Dr. Phil show.
> 
> Shame, really.



Oh come now,  its so much FUN!


----------



## Smirnoff123 (3 Feb 2012)

Personally, I would not stay with my girlfriend if she did not support me in being in the CF, or in addition, anything that I am that passionate about.

She knows this, but luckily for me she is supportive and I am supportive of her.


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2012)

It's has been said better than I in the past.

- - - - -

TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood,	
And sorry I could not travel both	
And be one traveler, long I stood	
And looked down one as far as I could	
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,	
And having perhaps the better claim,	
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;	
Though as for that the passing there	
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay	
In leaves no step had trodden black.	
Oh, I kept the first for another day!	
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,	
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh	
Somewhere ages and ages hence:	
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—	
I took the one less traveled by,	
And that has made all the difference.

- - - - -

Call it cheesy, but it's done right by me.


----------



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

serzhe said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm a little off-topic but just curious. What gym are we talking about. (I used to train at Tristar and thought it was the biggest)


I was referring to size as total members, I guess a better description would be Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu academy. If you are in the know, i'm sure you can guess the academy, but I will please ask you to keep it under wraps as I put my whole personal life out there on the forum today and not everyone who knows me personally from my work place needs to be told.

I really appreciate the honesty and heartfelt opinions I have received already. I have looked at this from every angle I could possibly think of.
I believe the main reason I haven't pushed the issue more with my girlfriend is that I genuinely do not like to see her distressed, and since in the end I  do WANT to open my own place, I can see how she thinks it doesn't make sense.

Any input on the schedule of an infantry member would help me a lot on how I would deal with my dog as he accompanies to work at the present moment, I have a lot of options with family helping along with my girlfriend, but I would like to see how viable it would be.

Also does anyone know about the other option I mentioned? Being contracted as an instructor? I know the CF already has fabulous combative instruction but I have not heard of anything in regards to BJJ being taught, as it's become increasingly more popular in the American systems, BDU to Gi differential is very small.

Again thank you all for your input.

-Ryan


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2012)

You have sooooo much to do and go through before instructing anything is going to be an issue........


----------



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> You have sooooo much to do and go through before instructing anything is going to be an issue........



I appreciate the info. I was thinking more along the lines of an outside contractor. Just want to see if there was a compromise to be made.


----------



## ballz (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango said:
			
		

> I was referring to size as total members, I guess a better description would be Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu academy. If you are in the know, i'm sure you can guess the academy, but I will please ask you to keep it under wraps as I put my whole personal life out there on the forum today and not everyone who knows me personally from my work place needs to be told.
> 
> I really appreciate the honesty and heartfelt opinions I have received already. I have looked at this from every angle I could possibly think of.
> I believe the main reason I haven't pushed the issue more with my girlfriend is that I genuinely do not like to see her distressed, and since in the end I  do WANT to open my own place, I can see how she thinks it doesn't make sense.
> ...



Perhaps you can start your gym and still contribute. I am not sure where you live or where you would be starting your gym, but consider the things you can "donate" to the CF if you start your own business. A free/cheap seminar here and there, going to the base and offering free/cheap instruction, big discounts for military members, etc. In this country we need more than military members, police officers, etc... We also need entrepreneurs and we need engineers and we need artists and athletes. Consider your tangible skill set and it's value (a black belt in BJJ is worth a lot in Canada right now...) and how you can use that to contribute to the CF without being in the CF.

I know I would appreciate it like crazy if a BJJ black belt came to my unit and offered a free seminar or something.

At the same time... I know what I would tell a girlfriend that thought I should throw away my aspirations just so I don't cause her an inconvenience...


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Very much a girl... 100% girl...  well - woman actually haven't been a *girl* in a long time



Still, I highly recommend keeping up with daily verification of such if only as a means of reducing your stress levels via assuring you haven't somehow changed overnight.


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2012)

Surprised it hasn't come up yet- but have you thought of joining the reserves?


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Still, I highly recommend keeping up with daily verification of such if only as a means of reducing your stress levels via assuring you haven't somehow changed overnight.



There's a button for that!!!  ;D


----------



## Bart905 (3 Feb 2012)

True ... you can apply for reverse's and experience the taste of CF and come home every night. Plus your excuse could be little bit more money to support opening my gym while trying something different


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango,

Can't speak to your girlfriend, and don't really care to anyway as it is you who is thinking of joining.

I've got two points:

1) My own son was sworn in yesterday ... infantry;  :facepalm:

(just kidding boys ...)

2) A friend of mine owned his own business which was quite successful. He too dreamed of joining the CF; and, of joining the CF as an infanteer. Just a couple of years ago, he did join. He is now a 50 year old Cpl in the PPCLI ... and loves his job. Many a great conversations over Timmies about his new life. Then again, he's single.

_*You*_ need to make the right choice for _*you*_.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> This just keeps getting better.
> 
> Dude, diamondwillow is a girl, methinks...



But Scott, girls can marry girls in Canada...


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> True ... you can apply for reverse's and experience the taste of CF and come home every night. Plus your excuse could be little bit more money to support opening my gym while trying something different



 ???


Reverse what?


----------



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Surprised it hasn't come up yet- but have you thought of joining the reserves?



Yes, although I don't believe it would allow me to get to my goal... Unless you can apply from the reserves, also I would need actual tour experience.

I would offer free seminars all the time, right now even, if I knew the route to take. My head instructor would as well. As I said earlier I am in a management position currently which means little instruction currently, and also hampers my ability to train at a competitive level, although I have competed many times at the Pan-Am and World Championships.
I would love to give some ideas to CF for drills and technique to practice.

-Ryan


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2012)

No, you could not get to JTF from the reserves, not without going reg force. That is correct. But if you were to get into JTF, pretty much expect to kiss goodbye to the relationship anyway by most accounts. It sounds like your girlfriend's compunctions are far too severe for there to be a middle ground on this one. Either join up and expect to lose her; keep her and expect to lose your other dream; or settle for a probably very unsatisfying middle gorund where you'll always feel teased by what you dreamed of having but don't (though many would contend that's married life anyway).


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2012)

Ryan the CF has a boner for Taekwondo.  People train here and there on their own but there doesn't seem like much official interest in BJJ.

At best if you're a tough guy, know your stuff and have charisma you may get requests to show a platoon some BJJ stuff here and there for PT.
For the most part it'll be you and some BJJ fans rolling around after work or over your lunch break. Open up your own club/school.  Don't count on teaching the CF drills.


----------



## Bart905 (3 Feb 2012)

what is JTF ??


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> what is JTF ??



Joint Task Force 2, a unit within our Special Forces command.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2012)

Someone should do some serious reading before posting.


----------



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

I know what I have to do on the girlfriend front, I already knew I had to talk about these issues just in general about compromise and decision making in the relationship.

To help me get a better idea though on the dog side of things could someone give me an idea of what a normal work week consists of... I am not talking about tours, training programs and what not, I'm talking about when I'm on base. Can she live with our dogs somewhere off base, and I come home at night like a "normal" job and on weekends(or however days-off work). Then when I go away for extended periods my family can take him if she can't?
...I am essentially trying to get my bases covered here for an argument. I also have a high moral code when it comes to responsibility, and will never just give my dog away. I made the choice to get him, I am responsible for what happens to him.

Sorry for the "Doctor Phil" treatment everyone, I just needed to vent, and truly needed an experienced perspective on the subject.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Someone should do some serious reading before posting.


I have done quite a bit of reading my friend, as I said in my first post I felt my position was different enough to warrant it's own thread. If you don't see it that way I apologize for wasting your time reading my posts and the appreciated responses from all those who felt they could lend an ear.

Although I realize my last question has been asked quite a few times on these forums... just fits in this thread if someone wants to link.

-Ryan


----------



## ballz (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango said:
			
		

> Yes, although I don't believe it would allow me to get to my goal... Unless you can apply from the reserves, also I would need actual tour experience.
> 
> I would offer free seminars all the time, right now even, if I knew the route to take. My head instructor would as well. As I said earlier I am in a management position currently which means little instruction currently, and also hampers my ability to train at a competitive level, although I have competed many times at the Pan-Am and World Championships.
> I would love to give some ideas to CF for drills and technique to practice.
> ...



What area are you in? I can probably get you a good contact to start. I have friends that are platoon commanders in the combat arms in *most* of the major areas at this point.

I would ignore what Grimaldus said about the CF not entertaining BJJ... If they have someone offer a free seminar to their troops, they will find some way to get you in during the work day. If they do turn it down, they are shitty fucking leaders, period.

There's not much "appetite" for BJJ because it's hard to find qualified instructors, unlike TKD where black belts are a dime a dozen.

Also, if you could grab a few fighters to bring in and help instruct the troops I am sure they will appreciate it.


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango- When you're up in battalion, a normal work week will be 8-4 Monday to Friday. You'll spend more time than you'd expect sitting on your ass. You'll live maybe on base in military housing, or maybe in a place you buy or rent off base. The dog will run free and bark at the neighbours. Possibly the girlfriend too, if that's her thing. You'll come home in the afternoon, grumble about what some jackass did today, and she'll murmur sympathetic noises while thinking about whatever it is that she does.

And then a few weeks later you'll bugger off for a week or a month or a month and a half in the field. Maybe in Wainwright. Maybe in Virginia. Maybe in Norway. Maybe right there in whatever base you're in. You'll simply be off somewhere and largely out of touch.

Or you may be told one day that you're going on a course in some place or another, and again, off you go for a month to another part of the country.

And then every now and then some other part of the world will go to shit and you'll deploy.

There's plenty of time for family when you're at home in normal garrison routine, but it will be balanced out by long, and not always predictable times away.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2012)

Ryan I get the feeling like you already have a general idea what all the answers will be like regarding your pet - it's a little weird your're asking but to give you an answer anyways

You'll work 8-4.
You'll also work late some nights, maybe over night here and there - you'll need to find someone to feed, water, walk your dogs.
You'll go away on exercise anywhere from 10 days to 2 months - you'll need someone to feed, water, walk your dogs.

There may be some kind of kennel where you are posted that take dogs like daycare takes kids.

You can live in the shacks, on the base in military housing or off base. Unless you're working you go "home" at night.

Edit: didn't see Brihard's post.


----------



## serzhe (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango said:
			
		

> I was referring to size as total members, I guess a better description would be Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu academy. If you are in the know, i'm sure you can guess the academy, but I will please ask you to keep it under wraps as I put my whole personal life out there on the forum today and not everyone who knows me personally from my work place needs to be told.



Ok, stays here.


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango said:
			
		

> I know what I have to do on the girlfriend front, I already knew I had to talk about these issues just in general about compromise and decision making in the relationship.



Wait until your relationship becomes a marriage. My wife and I always compromise. I admit I'm wrong and she agrees with me.  ;D


----------



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Ryango- When you're up in battalion, a normal work week will be 8-4 Monday to Friday. You'll spend more time than you'd expect sitting on your ***. You'll live maybe on base in military housing, or maybe in a place you buy or rent off base. The dog will run free and bark at the neighbours. Possibly the girlfriend too, if that's her thing. You'll come home in the afternoon, grumble about what some jackass did today, and she'll murmur sympathetic noises while thinking about whatever it is that she does.
> 
> And then a few weeks later you'll bugger off for a week or a month or a month and a half in the field. Maybe in Wainwright. Maybe in Virginia. Maybe in Norway. Maybe right there in whatever base you're in. You'll simply be off somewhere and largely out of touch.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the overview, I have never seen it so clearly and concisely laid out. This answered all my questions and gives me a very strong stance in explaining the "life" to her. I work longer hours now and have zero issues with the dog. I was just worried I was going to have to drop all my stuff on someone and burden them while I was away living my dream.
I can join the CF, still be a partner in the relationship, still go to the cottage and the farm on weekends, still have a family, still be responsible for my own pet, still keep up with my own training, and as I said before when I'm out I still have a BJJ business to settle down with, where we or even just she wants to settle down. As a poster said before, a BJJ Black Belt in Canada is rare and valuable. I don't need to use it now... well maybe in Basic  :camo:


----------



## Ryango (3 Feb 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> What area are you in? I can probably get you a good contact to start. I have friends that are platoon commanders in the combat arms in *most* of the major areas at this point.
> 
> I would ignore what Grimaldus said about the CF not entertaining BJJ... If they have someone offer a free seminar to their troops, they will find some way to get you in during the work day. If they do turn it down, they are shitty ******* leaders, period.
> 
> ...



Downtown Toronto, although I would get MY instructor to lead the seminar, nice to learn from a "real deal brazilian" especially if it would help Commanders make a decision to actively pursue BJJ in training. I could get Pro MMA fighters to come roll with the guys as well.


----------



## Bart905 (3 Feb 2012)

Next time you get in an argument with your wife/girlfriend try this . Go back and forth then just stop stare into her eyes with a straight face. Dont look mad or happy just normal and stare. After 10-15 minutes of contentiously staring she will think to her self OMG what did i say or do he looks so depressed and she will feel guilty even though your wrong and after she says whats wrong or why you staring at me just be like I love you baby and walk away  .... If it does not work ban me from this forum


----------



## ballz (3 Feb 2012)

Ryango said:
			
		

> Downtown Toronto, although I would get MY instructor to lead the seminar, nice to learn from a "real deal brazilian" especially if it would help Commanders make a decision to actively pursue BJJ in training. I could get Pro MMA fighters to come roll with the guys as well.



PM sent. Should be able to work something out.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (4 Feb 2012)

Hi Ryango, I hear what you're saying about your dog, I too have a dog that means the world to me. I know he will always be there for me and accept my choices in life, which is more than I can say for most people. If friends/family/significant others don't support me in my dreams and aspirations, I am not really sure that I want them in my life. You need to ask yourself, do they really care more about themselves and their own feelings than yours? If I were you, I would focus more on my dog, make sure he/she is well looked after while you are unable to be there for him/her. I would think twice about leaving him/her with said "girlfriend" as she might turn her resentment to him/her in your absence.
Follow your dreams, don't let anyone stand in your way, you'll regret it later on, and be miserable. Remember, your pup will be there waiting for you when you return, and happy to see you, said girlfriend may not. Just my  :2c:.


----------

